# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Joseph and Jac

## lizann

Whats the deal with them - does she want him now?

BTW i hate Faye

----------


## Abbie

Hasnt she always wanted him?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Supposedly.

She did sleep with his dad though.

But now she loves him. Apparently.  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*I actually think she has always carried a torch for lovely Joe.. I think she went off with his dad just to spite him ( we all know that she didn't get very far up the ladder  doodling around with Joe's dad )*

*I think those two will eventually end up together,, not now, but soon ( this is pure guessing on my part )*

*Faye needs to toddle off else where into the sunset. Oh did any of you notice during the credits she is using her NEW husbands name ( is this her 4th of 5th hubby ????) *

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Hmm I didn't notice that. I think its her 4th.

----------


## alan45

Interesting article in Today's Sunday People

Holby City's Rosie Marcel: 'I'm not a bitch in real life... but I do enjoy being a vile bully in the show'
Jessica Boulton
She's the doctor we love to hate - the hard-nosed, backstabbing boss from hell who is about to cause a storm in Holby City's most explosive wedding ever.

She has seduced colleague Joseph Byrne, slept with his dad, and is now battling to break up his wedding to Patsy Kensit's golddigger Faye Morton when the BBC hospital drama's most anticipated nuptials are screened next month.

But when the cameras stop rolling, actress Rosie Marcel, 32, assures us she couldn't be more different from her character Jac Naylor - despite having her fair share of drama in real life.

In an exclusive interview, Rosie reveals what it's really like to be in TV's most talked-about love triangle, her friendship with Patsy Kensit, her daily battle with chronic illness - and why she's decided to climb a mountain for charity.

"People think I'm a horrible bitch in real life," she laughed. "I think that's why I've never been asked to do a reality show. But Patsy and I are actually really good friends.

"I get to be really vile to her playing Jac - but we always have a good laugh afterwards. She's so hilarious. It can get boring hanging around set so we keep each other going. Patsy and Luke Roberts, who plays Joseph, are two of the most fantastic people I've ever worked with."

One of the best times was filming the trailer for the wedding.

"Patsy was in this corseted dress covered in fake blood and I was in a catsuit made out of rubber and lubed up to the hills," said Rosie.

"Neither of us could breathe. You should have heard the noise that came out of the pair of us when we had to move. It was two days of laughter.

"We've both been asked for pieces of our costumes by fans. But I warn you, no one wants mine. I was so stuck in there, I had a zip so I could go to the toilet and at the end of the day I had to be cut out. I sweated so much I lost 5lbs."

Fortunately it was a much more glamorous affair at Patsy's real wedding to fourth husband DJ Jeremy Healy, 47, earlier this month - and Rosie and Luke were the only castmates invited.

Rosie said: "It was very quiet, very small and she looked stunning - BridgetBardot beautiful."

Rosie knows about marital bliss herself - she tied the knot five years ago after meeting Doc Martin assistant director Scott Bunce on the set of ITV's police drama The Vice.

She now makes the four-hour journey down to Cornwall every weekend where Scott is filming with star Martin Clunes.

"We've got a great relationship," said Rosie. "I love sitting down and having a chat or just watching TV with him. We've been talking about babies a lot recently and I would love children.

"But I'm selfish and enjoying things the way they are so maybe in a couple of years we'll have a proper chat about it."

Meanwhile London-born Rosie, who joined Holby five years ago, has another two years on her current contract and wants to stay for as long as her "character's got life".

She's also excited about working with former Men Behaving Badly co-star Leslie Ash, 49, who is joining Holby in her first role since being left disabled by MSSA.

Ordeal

Rosie said: "She'll be joining a big family who will look after her."

Coping with an illness is something Rosie knows about only too well. She suffers from a rare disease Behcets, which affects the immune system and causes ulcers and excessive inflammations.

She went undiagnosed for two years and, like Leslie, was unable to work. She could barely walk and was almost blind.

She said: "It was terrifying. It affects all your nerve endings. I had ulcers in my eyes and 20 or so at a time in my mouth." Rosie now has to take a cocktail of immuno-depressant drugs, has liver function tests every month and has lost 10 years of her life expectancy.

It's a tremendous ordeal but the brave actress - daughter of director Terry Marcel - is no fan of tea and sympathy.

She said: "I take care of myself. I exercise a lot more, I don't drink or smoke and I eat properly.

"I've had no flare ups for a year. I'm not sure if that will last but I deal with every day as it comes. I take nothing for granted now and regret nothing. It's given me a kick up the ****."

A kick indeed, for now the actress is embarking on a massive feat - a six-day trek across Romania's Carpathian mountains to raise money for the World Society for The Protection of Animals (WSPA).

Vegetarian Rosie said: "I've supported WSPA for years and I'm passionate about bears. I was falling a bit out of love with my job and I thought 'I'm a minor celebrity, why not use it to advantage and help in some way?' It makes me feel worthwhile.

"I've raised Â£2,500 just from the Holby cast so far and I'm hoping to get Â£10,000." Rosie, who recently protested against bear bile farming outside Westminster, is determined her illness won't affect her.

"I might tire more quickly than the others," she said. "But I'm so stubborn there's nothing that will stop me."

It's her determination and wit that shows there might be a bit of Jac in her after all. But there's certainly not a doc.

She laughed: "I'd like to be a medic one day but I don't think I'll be intelligent enough. I find the whole medical thing fascinating. I know enough to do some damage but not much good.

Brilliant

"About a year ago a group of schoolgirls came up to me. They were really excited, as if I was in a boyband. Then one girl fainted. They all turned to me to help - I didn't know what to do. So I put her in the recovery position we learned on the show. It seemed to work."

Fortunately medical advisers are on hand at Holby and won't be affected by the current cost-cutting on the show.

Other belts are having to be tightened however, but Rosie says it's only increasing the camaraderie, not knocking it.

She said: "We're all feeling the pinch, not just ITV. But we're all working very hard to make sure the show is not affected. And the storylines for Jac are brilliant at the moment. The wedding is going to be out of this world. All I can say is it's not the end of the line for Joseph and Jac."

With a slightly twisted smile, she added: "And we're also getting some new senior house officers who I get to bully a lot. I get to be extremely vile which is of extreme enjoyment."

Maybe this sweet, married actress is not that different from Jac after all.

----------

lizann (31-05-2009), StarsOfCCTV (31-05-2009), tammyy2j (31-05-2009)

----------


## hayleybillfan

:Heart:   :Love:   :Cheer:   :Confused:  i really hope they do get together again ive always wanted them together anyone know if they do get together it would be good viewing to watch i  really wish she was having joesephs baby it would be so cool

----------


## tammyy2j

She def wants Joseph now

----------


## Abbie

> i really hope they do get together again ive always wanted them together anyone know if they do get together it would be good viewing to watch i  really wish she was having joesephs baby it would be so cool


Yeah I agree  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

I always get worried when loads plea for a certain situation/relationship to become real/permanent etc. The scriptwriters always seem to do the opposite  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah thats true :S

----------


## CrazyLea

I've got a lot of hope for these two. Especially now that.. 
  Spoiler:     Faye kisses Linden - it's bound to get out, it always does, and who will Joseph run to? Jac I reckon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Holbycitykelsey

I reallyreally hope they do get back together again other wisit will be stupid ! i have to say i dont like faye and joseph there too soppy and wimpery its boring at kleaste with jac and joe they are fighting and sexy together !  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeahh Faye go with Linden. And leave Joseph to get with Jac!!! 

Who is actually thinking they might get together?? I am a bit worried that Ollie and Jac might get together now, though I wouldn't mind, would be nice to see Jac and Joseph back together  :Wub: .

----------


## tammyy2j

Can a mod please move into the Holby City forum

----------


## Jojo

Done

----------


## Abbie

I hope they get together  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

anyone see them on lets dance its a shame they didnt get through

----------

